# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Raar verhaal, ik geef het toe...

## Bimmie

Hallo,
Ik ben een vrouw van 48 en altijd 'gezond' geweest. Afgelopen maart is een inwendige tros aambeien verwijderd en sindsdien heb ik last van acute diarree. Gewoon uit het niets, geen darmkramp vooraf en geen gerommel o.i.d. Ook is mijn stoelgang veranderd van 1 x na net uit bed en 1 x in de vroege avond naar 1 x net uit bed en direct na de eerste kop koffie en 1 x in de namiddag en 1 x direct na het avondeten. 

Meestal gebeurde de diarree aanval in de avonduren, tijdens de wandeling op marstempo. Na de eerste keer dat ik het toilet niet heb gehaald (ophouden is geen optie, het laat zich niet tegenhouden) lopen we 'de openbare toiletten route' en dat gaat redelijk goed maar tot nu toe is het 8 keer mis gegaan.... :Frown: ... 

Mijn ontlasting is dan ineens zo dun als water en puur zoutzuur, de huid rond mijn anus ligt dan gelijk open (tot bloedens toe) en mijn billen afvegen is zeer pijnlijk, ik heb dan ook altijd een tasje bij mij met hele natte doekjes en een pot vaseline om de bijtende pijn daarna dragelijk te maken. Ben ik thuis dan stap ik onder de douche maar ook dat is echt geen pretje. 

Ik heb altijd gedacht dat het kwam omdat ik een zittend beroep heb en door het stevige doorlopen veroorzaakt werd maar vanmiddag ging het, na een uurtje met de honden door het park geslenterd te hebben, ook mis. Ik heb het toilet gehaald maar heb tot nu al 6 keer onder de douche gestaan... 

Ik ben op internet gaan zoeken en ik las iets over lactose intolerantie waarin ik mijzelf enigszins herkende maar ik heb daar of van zo iets dergelijks, nog nooit last gehad.  :Confused: 

Herkent iemand zich in mijn verhaal? 
Heeft iemand ook darm problemen gekregen na een aambeien verwijder operatie? 
Kun je zo maar ineens last krijgen van een melk allergie of lactose intolerantie?

Alvast bedankt voor jullie reacties :Smile: 
bimmie

----------


## Suske'52

@ Bimmie  :Smile:  een heel verhaal ....maar wel met een zware belasting ...tjonge ....je kan zelfs niet ontspannen nog ergens heen .... :Confused:  ik kan je niet verder helpen hiermede .....het enige dat ik zou aanraden ...gebruik Calendula zalf van dr. Vogel vd. irritaties ...veel beter dan de vaseline ...het tempert de branderigheid ....  :Wink:  Ik wens je sterkte ...en hopenlijk ....komen er oplossingen voor je probleem  :Wink:

----------


## Bimmie

Dank je wel Suske!

----------

